# Hello



## heavymetal (Jun 28, 2007)

Thought I would say hello all. Been wanting to get into something like this since I started dredging a few years ago. Lots of black sands and no more room to keep it, according to the wife. Have to start separating it. Looked at a few kilns and so forth, now have to do the research. Are there any good books out there to help out? Like I said wanted to say hello and am enjoying the sight, and thanx to the person who posted on ebay for I would never have known about this sight. Is there a list of chemicals that you can get, have seen some mentions of you can get quite a few at the local hardware store. Need to be looking for dir and how to setup every thing, so i guess I'll check the other part of the forums. Thankyou very much for this sight.


----------



## Noxx (Jun 28, 2007)

Welcome HeavyMetal.
I'm the one who posted the link on ebay 
If you have any questions, do not hesitate to post.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 28, 2007)

Welcome aboard, heavymetal.

There's not much on black sands yet, but I'm sure there's someone here that can answer your questions. Most everything on the forum, so far, is on precious metals scrap. The material is different but the processes are similar.


----------



## heavymetal (Jun 28, 2007)

I have found a pretty good sight but have to find the addy in my notes. Thankyou again.


----------



## aflacglobal (Jun 28, 2007)

Hey, a Georgia boy. Welcome Heavy Metal.
See if this gentlemen from costa rica can help.

http://webpages.charter.net/kwilliams00/bcftp/docs/

Make sure you look at all, I would recommend everyone to look at it.
He has some good info on chemical processes.


Aflac :!:


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 28, 2007)

Hello HeavyMetal,

Do you mind if I call you 'HM'?

Have you tried doing a USPTO patent search for the words black and sands?

Here's the standard 10 cent tour posts:


 Must Read

 Forum Guide Rough Draft

 Reactions List

Common Chemicals

The above post should get your mind working on some questions!  

Welcome to the forum,


Steve


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 28, 2007)

Ralph, excellent link.

I hate the red text on the black background, though. I'm sure everyone knows the trick of going to edit/select all. It sure makes it easier to read when you run across these horrible color combinations with a dark background.


----------



## heavymetal (Jun 28, 2007)

Yep that's the websight I found, he's got some great articles on it. Sure HM is fine.


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 29, 2007)

HM,

Heres a patent I found for you:

Patent # 4,543,178

It deals with using magnetism to separate PGMs from black sands. I haven't studied it myself, I just skimmed over it once quickly.

Maybe it can help you. I've run across several other internet sites dealing with black sands, but didn't bookmark them. I'll see if I can get you some more links.

Steve


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 29, 2007)

Steve,

That's the longest URL I've ever seen.


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 29, 2007)

Sorry for the long URL the BBCode didn't like the punctuation so I just edited it to show the patent #.

Found another site in the meantime:

DocCopper

You may have seen this one already.

Steve


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 29, 2007)

HM,

Here's my last post on the Black Sands for now. This one is interesting, it's a two week long training program on the processing of Black Sands ($800):

Modern techniques in mineral processing

Steve


----------



## heavymetal (Jun 29, 2007)

Appreciate the info Steve, can always need the knowledge. Now got to figure out what I need to expand on my hobby. Are there any good books out there about the refing for the recreational refiner?


----------



## ChucknC (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi HM. What methods have you used to concentrate your values in the black sands? Cleanup sluice? Blue or green bowl? A spiral wheel? How fine and how many cuts do you make with your cons?

One piece of equipment that an old prospector told me to build was a rain gutter sluice. Basicly cut a rain gutter in half lengthwise then glue some deep V groved rubber mat in the bottom. Have the sluice about 6ft long with a 1in drop to the foot of length, and use a 550gph bilge pump to provide the water. 

This will super concentrate the black sands, but as a dredger you already know this. This will concentrate your values to a point you might be able to get an assay done that would give you an idea of the values. Use a reputable assayer. 

Myself, I just screen my cons into 12, 20, 30, and 50 mesh, and run the 20 thru 50 mesh thru my green bowl.(for those who don't know, it is similar to a blue bowl, but no longer made here is a You tube link on using a blue bowl
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upcKLHSgsHs
I hope it gives the rest of you some ideas on larger gold, tho the foils don't do as well)

There was an oldtimer who would superconcentrate his blacksands and smelt them. He seemed to have a decent amount of success, but unless you know the correct smelting flux to use, I wouldn't try to smelt my gold out of black sands. You'll wind up with a lot of iron in the gold, and have to chemically seperate them.

What part of Ga are you in?

Chuck


----------



## heavymetal (Jun 30, 2007)

Got the blue bowl and the gutter sluice. Sit around and watch it all go through the motions, save up for the winter months with something to do. Live outside of Atlanta but go up to Lumpkin and White counties. Get some mercury with the gold but haven't done anything with it yet, just keep the cons seperate from each of the creek and river work.


----------



## mike.fortin (Jun 30, 2007)

lazersteve said:


> HM,
> 
> Here's my last post on the Black Sands for now. This one is interesting, it's a two week long training program on the processing of Black Sands ($800):
> 
> ...



Lazer--sure appreciate you digging up that link above. Do you know how hard it is to find anything on black sands written in arabic.  Mike.


----------

